# Chapman MBA/MFA



## Jfilmz (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone active on these boards a current student/alumni?  I'm curious how this program compares to the Stark Producer's program.  

I am very interested in becoming a Producer.  I feel an MBA would be a great asset.

How is Chapman's business school reputation?

Does Chapman's dodge have a solid reputation in LA?  I've read a lot about the school on these boards, I realize it's popular, but is it proven in the industry?  I'm talking top level execs, producers etc..

Programs I'm considering:
Chapman MBA/MFA
Stark Program
NYU MBA/MFA

Chapman is the only program which I can still apply for the coming fall semester, which is why I'm so curious.

Any and all input is appreciated.
--Thanks!


----------



## notroberttowne (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not sure it's fair to characterize attending Chapman as "quitting on yourself."  The film school is one of the best, the business school is similarly well-regarded, and I think it's the only MBA/MFA program around.  If you really want to try for those other schools then you definitely should, but Chapman's not really something I would consider a safety school at this point.


----------



## Jfilmz (Nov 28, 2010)

Just to clarify;

I have cemented my decision to pursue producing very recently.  I won't have enough time to take the GMAT, GRE, complete applications and get 3 letters or rec written for each school.  Not to mention I need my transcripts sent over by the deadline.  Chapman has a much later deadline than USC and NYU.

Unfortunately it's not enough time.. I wish I had made my decision earlier, but that's not the case.  

Chapman and NYU offer MBA/MFA's.  They're the only two reputable programs I'm aware of.  Depending on my GMAT score and if I decide I can put it off another year, I would strongly consider NYU. However, I would much rather start this coming fall, and since both Stark and NYU deadlines are Dec 1st, it looks like Chapman is my best option - provided I decide to go that route.

The point of this post was to get any additional information on the MBA/MFA program to aid me in my decision in either waiting another year, or attend in the fall. - All provided I'm accepted, of course.


----------



## DJ (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm a current MFA Producer at Chapman.  I'm so happy I chose Chapman.  Originally, my plan was to attend either NYU or Chapman for the MBA/MFA, but I graduated undergrad this past June, and time got away from me, so I didn't get to take the GMAT.  Personally, I'm glad I didn't.  It adds another year to the program (3, instead of 2), and Chapman's business school is obviously not even close to the caliber of NYU's Stern.  And honestly, you don't need it.  This business is all about who you know and how ambitious you are.  Within 2 months of being in California, I had an internship/assistant job with one of Hollywood's best and most famous producers.  The staff at Chapman is fantastic, and the films are as well... AND we actually own our films.  I'm getting ready to produce my first film in a month, and the actors flock to audition for Chapman projects, (as I'm sure they do the other top schools as well) and they've all said how professional our crew and shoots are.  Granted we don't have the alumni base that other schools have, since we are still somewhat new; however, it's growing and actually, the Dramatic Grand Jury Prize winner at Sundance was a recent Chapman Alum (Ben York Jones).  Hopefully, this may help your decision.


----------



## pairodocks (Feb 12, 2011)

@DJ - when did you hear from Chapman that you were accepted?  Did they want an interview?


----------



## sid3sg (Feb 21, 2011)

got interview offer! anyone hear anything?


----------



## Gordino (Feb 22, 2011)

sid3sg - you got an interview request from Chapman?


----------



## sid3sg (Feb 22, 2011)

yes, but they didn't give any specific dates. just that they like to conduct in-person interviews, but could do a skype/phone if i can't visit -- which is probably what i'm going to do.

you hear anything yet?


----------



## Gordino (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't heard anything from them yet.  What discipline are you applying for?  I'm applying for directing and from what I've read so far not many people have heard anything for this program yet.

Congrats on getting an interview though!


----------



## sid3sg (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, I think its because the Business school handles the MBA/MFA program decision (that's what I applied for), and they send out notifications earlier than the Film school.


----------



## sid3sg (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got into the MBA/MFA program! Anyone else out there hear back?


----------

